# waters



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya Oink and Emilycaitlin

This may seem silly.

A couple of times now and this morning was one I had a wet patch on my pants which in the middle had some normal creamy CM.  I'm sure the wet patch was just part of the CM and I had a scan yesterday due to reduced movements (today she's been very active) where she scored the 2 full points for enough fluid around her.  But how would I know if this wetness was waters trickling or not.  Doesn't smell any different to normal.  If it was waters trickling wouldn't it be more often (just the once this morning) and wouldn't the scan have showed less water around her.

Also I was monitored yesterday and no uterine activity and heartbeat trace fine.


Thanks ever so much.

Yx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, from experience, 'once they pop you can't stop'!!!!

It is possible to have a 'leak' rather than just a gush but this would carry on rather than just being once in the day.

Your cm will change and increase during pregnancy and shouldn't smell

Any problems or if you are still worried contact your midwife

Take care x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

THanks Oink you're a star as always.

So basically because it didnt carry on and was just yesterday morning it can't really be waters as it didn't continue?  Is that right.

Thanks again

Y x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sometimes would continue, but if it was the waters at the back of the baby (hindwaters), it is often not that noticeable.  It does sound like a heavy discharge, but please do contact your delivery suite if you are in any way concerned.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Emilycaitlin

I think it is just discharge and its only now and again it leaves a watery stain but always with creamy in the middle.  My scan on Weds showed good fluid around baby and I've been monitored again today as a follow up and she was fine.

Thanks again to you both

Yx


----------

